# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Timber and steel supplier Adelaide

## Saltypete

Hi, finally have sme engineers info and can start to move my building along. I need to buy structural steel, lvls and stud timber.  Does anyone know of good suppliers of these in Adelaide?

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Does anyone know of good suppliers of these in Adelaide?

  G'day Saltypete 
 I have bought most of my steel from metalcorp Metalcorp | Rural Steel Specialists - Steel Metal | Steel Price | Steel Australia | Steel and Pipe | Steel Suppliers | Steel and Tube, onesteel Metaland or Senturion steel Senturion Steel: Home but will go with whoever gives me the best price.
This is just for steel, if you want it fabricated I have used Lincoln Engineers and Advanced Steel Fabrication in the past but do all my own now.  If you want to go the DIY path PM me and we can chat. 
For reo I have mainly used ARC home | ARC or BIANCO, again depending on who wants the sale the most. 
I have a good relationship with my local True Value Hardware and am able to get a good price on most things through them, I appreciate a good deal and they appreciate the business. 
If you need concreters, I would recommend Mick 0412682926, he helped with my last three slab pours and for a line pump the last few times I have  used S.T.Hanley concrete pumping - Shane Hanley 0498260214 and will use  him again for my next pump. 
Bone timber online is worth look for packs of framing timber but again the local TVH is very competitive and I like supporting the little guy. 
I hope this is of some help, Good luck.

----------

